# Lightroom 6.14 download



## Anthony Marson

In May this year, I had to reinstall Lightroom 6 on a Windows 8 laptop.

I have now upgraded to a Windows 10 laptop, and want to reinstall Lightroom 6.14 - I can't find the shortcuts to the Lightroom downloads - can anyone help me find where I can download Lightroom 6.14?

Many Thanks


----------



## Jim Wilde

The download link is: Download Photoshop Lightroom

Note that you first have to download and install the base 6.0 version, then download and install the 6.14 update patch.


----------



## Anthony Marson

Jim Wilde said:


> The download link is: Download Photoshop Lightroom
> 
> Note that you first have to download and install the base 6.0 version, then download and install the 6.14 update patch.




Thank you, I thought that's where it was, but I could not find the link for downloading 6.14 update patch. 

When I visited that page in May, there was a complete list of Lightroom 6 updates, but I couldn't find them this time.

Without sounding stupid, can you shown me where the link for the 6.14 update patch is?


----------



## Hal P Anderson

Click where the red arrow points to expand:


----------



## Anthony Marson

Hal P Anderson said:


> Click where the red arrow points to expand:
> View attachment 11207


Thank you very much for pointi g out wherethe linkshould be.

If you follow that there is no link I could use to download 6.14.

Has Adobe removed all the updates?


----------



## Anthony Marson

Oops sorry - I've now found it !


----------



## ramjet69

@Anthony Marson Can you share the download link or if you still have the 6.14 installer upload to my google drive?

https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1OX06dVnbBoVHgPFhfxd9qYYOHspdKodf?usp=sharing
Let me know if you do so I can shut it down again.

Thanks
JB


----------



## Roelof Moorlag

The link provided by adobe does show version 6 but is in fact the full installer including 6.14. Jim Wilde tested this recently:
https://www.lightroomqueen.com/comm...p-missing-info-in-library.37207/#post-1245240


----------



## Replytoken

Roelof Moorlag said:


> The link provided by adobe does show version 6 but is in fact the full installer including 6.14. Jim Wilde tested this recently:
> https://www.lightroomqueen.com/comm...p-missing-info-in-library.37207/#post-1245240


Just want to clarify.  This is a one file install that installs version 6 and the 6.14 update in one action?

--Ken


----------



## Jim Wilde

Yes, that's what happened when I tested it earlier today. It looks as though only 6.0 is being installed, but when the installation had completed it was 6.14 that had been installed. To be certain, I had uninstalled 6.14 beforehand.

I'm assuming that'll be the same on Mac (I tested on Win10).


----------



## Roelof Moorlag

As i understand yes.


----------



## jensen04

ramjet69 said:


> @Anthony Marson Can you share the download link or if you still have the 6.14 installer upload to my google drive?
> 
> https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1OX06dVnbBoVHgPFhfxd9qYYOHspdKodf?usp=sharing
> Let me know if you do so I can shut it down again.
> 
> Thanks
> JB


dear JB

Is it possible for you to share it for me again? i have the same problem after a reinstallation. 
I would be very grateful 

Jens


----------



## Roelof Moorlag

Download Photoshop Lightroom





Download Lighroom 6 and you get 6.14


----------



## jensen04

Roelof Moorlag said:


> Download Photoshop Lightroom
> 
> View attachment 12399
> 
> Download Lighroom 6 and you get 6.14


I ve got it. Thanks


----------



## snowman4711

hey folks,

I had to reinstall my LR6 ... same issue with getting the 6.14. Not available anymore and no automatic update ...
Can someone please, please, please put the 6.14 setup into my Google Drive?

that would be agreat help.

thanks in advance!
Thomas

[mod note - google drive link removed for security]


----------



## Hal P Anderson

Thomas,
Evidently you need to contact Adobe Support and they'll fix you up.


----------



## Victoria Bampton

Hal P Anderson said:


> Evidently you need to contact Adobe Support and they'll fix you up.


Hal's spot on. It's not legal for us to distribute it, but Adobe's customer services can send you the link.


----------



## snowman4711

I found a link in another forum ...  it´s the v6.14 download through a official adobe link. But it seems like I´m not allowed to share it here, right? 
it could be a help for others...


----------



## snowman4711

Oh, and here is another way ...

Login online at the Adobe account and go to "subscription " or "abos"
Then see my invoice history
There I click on the order number
It shows Adobe (Affiliate) Lightroom ... "Downloads and serial number"
Clicking it leads me to the link to download 6.11.EXE 


hope that helps you folks!

cheers


----------



## Victoria Bampton

Thanks for sharing that method snowman6, very helpful! 

I guess someone else beat me to deleting the direct link. I completely get you're wanting to help others, and that's lovely. We just have to be a bit careful as distributing links could get us in legal trouble. Directing people who bought direct from Adobe to their order history is perfectly legit, so thanks for sharing that.


----------



## wendy23234

I've tried to do like this but I guess they've deleted that bit.  I see sharing links are frowned upon. Guess I'm just out of luck. Rats!


----------



## sam3park3

*Hello *


snowman6 said:


> I found a link in another forum ...  it´s the v6.14 download through a official adobe link. But it seems like I´m not allowed to share it here, right?
> it could be a help for others...



If you don't mind can you share with me where you did you find the link?
*snowman6*


----------



## wendy23234

Can you PM us the link, I need this as well.  I certainly do now want to break any rules. 

Thank you.


----------



## Victoria Bampton

Wendy, Sam, you'll need to contact customer services. They'll be able to provide the download link. It's a momentary painless chat conversation on Adobe's website.


----------



## LexS

Jim Wilde said:


> The download link is: Download Photoshop Lightroom
> 
> Note that you first have to download and install the base 6.0 version, then download and install the 6.14 update patch.


I bought a new macbookpro with Mojave to replace my (very) old one. On the old one I use LTR6.14 and have a backup of the LTR6 installer (and key) made years ago. That does not work anymore on the new mac. But I don't seem to find the possibility to download ltr6 on any adobe site (adobe recognizes my key but the old installer is what they call a fake- Can someone explain how to download LTR6 (I probably need also an instruction how to update to 6.14). Thanks


----------



## Anthony Marson

In May this year, I had to reinstall Lightroom 6 on a Windows 8 laptop.

I have now upgraded to a Windows 10 laptop, and want to reinstall Lightroom 6.14 - I can't find the shortcuts to the Lightroom downloads - can anyone help me find where I can download Lightroom 6.14?

Many Thanks


----------



## Victoria Bampton

LexS said:


> Can someone explain how to download LTR6



Go to Adobe Help Center
Click the chat window bottom right
Tell them you need the Mac installer for Lightroom 6
They send you a legitimate download link to use with your existing serial number


----------



## LexS

Victoria, thank you  thank you. It took about an hour with support running the new computer even, but it works now !!! They even downloaded another Adobe Applcation Manager Installer called Creative Cloud ...9.... 
Far above my head. About time they prolongate the signatures on old installers (such as I need).
But LTR6.14 installed ! Going through the settings now before importing my 60+ K photos.


----------



## snowman4711

can´t find a way to PM you, can u PM me?
feel free to check my homepage www.snowmanstudios.de as well, lots of cool travel images  



wendy23234 said:


> Can you PM us the link, I need this as well.  I certainly do now want to break any rules.
> 
> Thank you.


----------



## sam3park3

Hello Victoria,
Customer services helped me out! 
Thank you for the advice.
With warm regards,
Sam


----------



## ronn356

I went to the Adobe website and scrolled down to "contact us." Using the live chat box that was provided, I was able to explain what I needed and connect with Legacy Services. I was then directed through the procedure of downloading 6.14 from a secure and unique link that they provided after checking my serial number and registration documents.  (They directed me to a page that listed my products that I had purchased, which contained the serial numbers of the products.) It was all pretty straight-forward, including the download and upgrade. The whole procedure took about 1.5 hours online.


----------



## ordertaking314

snowman4711 said:


> Oh, and here is another way ...
> 
> Login online at the Adobe account and go to "subscription " or "abos"
> Then see my invoice history
> There I click on the order number
> It shows Adobe (Affiliate) Lightroom ... "Downloads and serial number"
> Clicking it leads me to the link to download 6.11.EXE
> 
> 
> hope that helps you folks!
> 
> cheers


Worked for me.  Thanks for the reminder that this was possible!

I've archived the .exe - but some day Adobe will stop the licensing servers and then we'll all be SOL, up the stream without a paddle, and so on.


----------

